# Dizzy Lizzy's - MEGA SPOT Tounament



## Shop Keeper (Oct 17, 2009)

Greeting fellow anglers!

Dizzy Lizzy's in announcing their first annual Redfish Mega Spot Tournament:

This is a catch,photo and release tournament ( or catch, photoand eat if yours falls within the slot) so size does not matter....what matters is How Many Spots does your redfish have.

The redfish with the most spots wins. Cash Prizes Guaranteed !

$15.00 sign up at our shop, rules and regs given then.

Runs from Nov. 15th thru Dec 31st.

1st Prize- $200.00 Cash

2nd Prize- $100.00 Cash

3rd Prize- $50.00 Cash

And a random drawing for a gift certificate between all participants that don't placethat submit a photo. 

Thanks and Good Luck! And keep in touch for our future events! We have a few fun things left for this year !

Steve Graham


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

sounds likea great idea for a tournament, and its different than all of the others. sounds like its going to be fun. hope to see a good turn out!


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Steve, that sounds like a cool tourney to have. I dont think I have seen that type before. Good Luck to everyone who fishes it!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

im not in the tournament but last saturday i caught one that had 78 spots on it and he measured 28 inches sure wished i would have enter this one o-well:banghead:banghead


----------



## Hunts375 (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, this tournament looks awesome, I'm gonna have to enter this one. Thanks for trying somthing unique.


----------

